# 1995 hb 4x4 replacing clutch ?? about torsion bar removal



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

I'm going to replace my clutch on my 95 4x4 ka24e. I have read the very nice write up from nissanoffroad site. But I do want know what kind of load is on the torsion bar when I go remove it. I have my transmission loose now my plan was to slide it back but that's not going to work and I'm going half drop it out.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

So, the torsion bars are in the way?

Removing them is not too hard. You have to loosen the nut to remove the tension on them first, then there is no load.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

I got my clutch done. What a job that is on 4x4, But any way now I have a question my 4x4 light is staying on all the time even when its not in 4x4 what is causing this light to stay on?


----------

